# New cables for my caad9 4



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I have more than 4000 miles om my bike and it's time for some new cables. Maybe I should post in the components forum but I wanted to find out what has worked best for my cannondale brethren. So if you have changed cables let me know your recommendations.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zsir:

You can never go wrong with Shimano Dura Ace cables and housings. I don't know which, generation you have on your bike but I run DA 7800 cables/housings with my SRAM Red and works flawless. Braking is a lot better with them, then with the Gore housings that came with my original setup.

I have tried Yokozuna cables/housings. They shift on par with DA. The brake housings are SUPER SUPER stiff and will not work with handlebars such as FSA K-Wings. Haven't used the Jagwire yet.

chl


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I've used Jagwire Racer Road Kit on both my Cannondales and have been VERY VERY happy with them. Extremely smooth and precise shifting. I took my SuperSix to the shop for a warranty repair and they frayed the derailleur cable then replaced it with a standard (Shimano?) one. I could immediately tell a difference for the worst. Horrible and delayed shifting drove me nuts.

I then replaced them with Gore Professional System. I have to say I preferred the Jagwire somewhat better, except that I feel more at ease about my cables being covered from the elements. The Professional System provides end to end lubed housing and protection. I was just prepping my SuperSix for tomorrow morning's ride and found some sticky road residue from my last ride all over the cables. Luckily that was just on the protective sleeve along the down tube covering the cable. 

So bottom line is if you want most accurate shifting, I think the Jagwire race kit will do you well. if you don't mind paying quite a bit more and want extra protection, then Gore will give that as well. But unless the Gore ends up lasting extremely long, I probably won't shell out the extra dough for it next time and go back to Jagwire.

Just my own experience and opinion, but I hope that helps some.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

the yokozuna's are very intriguing... sounds like install that I will do myself will be a fight but I really want to try them. the Jags are my next choice . thanks


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Jagwire is smoother and quicker than Gore and SRAM on a SRAM system. Hard to compare with the 7800 since I have not tried 7800 on SRAM. But 7800 on my 7800 does not feel as smooth/quick as my Jagwire on SRAM - though that may be due to the difference in SRAM and DA design.


----------



## mihaibu (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for Yokozuna; the best cable kit so far; tried Sram and Jagwire; but you'll need to 'guess' the right size for the rear brake though; set it too long and the brake will not respond as supposed; i had to set my cable far shorter than other brands for the rear brake. I own a Caad9, size 50.
The brake cables are _extremely_ stiff; the shifting is extremely accurate.


----------

